# New Lizardmen Tactics



## Imperial Anvil

Since the new army books release I've been looking for recomended tactics and effective command advice, if someone has already started a thread , my bad.

but fellow Lizardmen generals share with us your knowledge so that we can continue the plan of the old ones, and gain glory in doing so!

to start off with ive scanned through the forum and linked the following,
Verses... Lizardmen
Verses... Stegadons
Versus... Slann 
mostly tactics against Lizardmen, but still know thy enemy.

I also found this great battle report, looks to be just prior to the new book release in feb but still +rep for the effort Jormi_Boced put in.
1K Lizards vs. High Elves

So ... i guess thats all i have for now, going to post again with a few tricks ive found playing my mates High Elves and Skaven.


----------



## Dafistofmork

there already linked in the sticky at the top of the fourum, along with various others.


----------



## Imperial Anvil

ok, here are a few things that ive found to be quite effective.

mounting my Scar-Vets on cold ones gives them the bonus armour, fear and massive charge range. now this with 18 saurus warriors with banner is a SCR of 4, unit strength 21 fear causing unit. 

If worse comes to worse or a weaker unit presents itself you can charge the Scar-Vet out to engage, this has worked well when i've been just out of charge range with the saurus. but be aware of other supporting units, and overrun, have had the luck of over running bowmen into a RBT which solved alot of my problems.

Shield of the Mirrored Pool, almost a must, perfect surprise for putting the hurt back on unfriendly mages, which i love.

Scar-Vet on foot, charm of the jaguar warrior with great weapon or halberd. perfect for warmachine hunting / march blocking, even better if your slann takes lore of shadow or lore of beasts. shadow for double steed of shadows and beasts for bears anger.

thats all that really comes to mind at the moment for Scar-Vets.

Saurus are tough as nails, nearly on par with WoC but their effectiveness is greatly improved when given spears. attacks back because of having spears have on numerous occasions saved the what would have been horrible combat res or even won combat because of the saurus warriors great stats.

Saurus blocks are the body of your army that all other units should work around. flanked by skink skirmishers are great to advance on the enemy lines, the skinks can lure fenzied units, shield the saurus from ranged attacks. supporting blocks of skinks with Kroxigors are an effective counter charge/flanking unit that cause fear. A single Kroxigor and skink block can be brought for under 100pts.

I have made the mistake of using my stegadon as a stand and shoot war machine. getting your terror causing charge machine into the enemy lines should be a high priority, its large and will attract fire, theres not much you can do about that other than use the fact to get your other units accross the battlefield.. this would be even more true for the Acient stegadon. the exception to this is if you are running the very effective Engine of the Gods. it has been said that EoTG is over powered... i say only if im using TWO!! lol 

if using EoTG, it should be plodding along with the bulk of your army casting its very effective wardsave untill its in range then unleashing its powerful stegadon charge and magic offensive attacks (which cant be dispelled!!)

im going to leave it there for now, im sure we all have our own takes on what works and what doesn't. looking forward to what comes out of the woodwork.


----------



## Dafistofmork

very intersting, i can see you have put work into this! +rep for you my friend.


----------



## Creon

Just a note on Saurus Spearblocks with a single Foot Scar Vet:

Last game I was engaged on the front with 40 Zombies, on the left with 20 skeletons, and on the right with 20 skeletons. Fortunately, my rear was being warded by a formed unit of skinks with Tetto'eko. Four turns later, I finally cleared the last skeleton from my flanks. Total Losses: 3 Saurus. I never lost combat, even against +3 ranks, flank, and mass. The 8 saurus to the front were killing 8-10 zombies a turn. It was the most amazing 300-style stand I'd ever seen. Of course, had I not popped the Vampire turn one in the challenge, it would have gone very different.


----------



## Imperial Anvil

Ok got a little more time on my hands, and ive been watching some battle reports on youTube (VaulSC) and from my own battles march blocking is a real killer for lizardmen. 

Lizardmens real power as i may have mentioned before lies in its blocks of saurus warriors. So getting these across into CC is a priority. but to handle march blocking flyers like High Elf eagles, tomb king carrion, movement spells or in my case a grey seer with teleport.

There are a few counters to this first and in my opinion the better option is a trailing unit or units of skink skirmishers, 8" behind your main line of advance. Most of the time a cheap unit of 10 with just the standard blow pipe will be enough to deter a march block. 10 skinks can put out 20 shots with around a third of those hitting and auto wounding on sixes.

But for those who face the odd dragon or other flying monster, a little more is required. Having a skink priest on foot inside a skirmish unit on a flank will be able to pull off the odd magic missile attack, which I've found to be effective. but again its the poison attacks from skinks that will have the better chance of saving the day.

Another option is fielding a single skink block, with 16 skinks, a Kroxigor and a banner. for under 150pts you have a fear causing, 5 poison and 3 strength 6 attacks with SCR 4, with good charge range unit. however attacking monsters should be avoided as the attacks back may be devistating, but for single characters or groups of flying skirmishers this would be a great choice. however spending 150pts on a anti-march blocking unit may be a bit of overkill.

There have been times when I've either let my cold one cavalry remain behind my lines or that have fallen back due to panic and rallied. After that they have been in a good position to charge march blockers. depending on the SCR of the target or even the potential from return kills (casing point a monsterous mount) I wouldn't and havent used my cold ones in this manner, but if they are already reduced in number and your feeling lucky an opportunity like this is a good way to earn their points back.

Another good point here is that all you really need to achive is causing the unit to flee. This should solve your problems, as more often than not, they will flee away and into your advancing front line and be destroyed.

Most of the time there will only be one or two units a player will alocate to march blocking.

I hope this has been informative.


----------

